# Toll free route Calais to Annecy



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All
Following our wonderful trip to France in June this year, we are already planning for next years trip.

Any advice on the best non toll route Calais - Annecy

We will have the whole of June so any other suggestions for visits along the way would be most welcome.

Happy Daze  
Chrisboyo


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I came back from Annecy to Calais on toll free routes in 2007. This is from my >blog here<

"Day 34
The next day we regretfully set off for Calais. I wanted to avoid Geneva and the toll roads as much as possible so took the N508 to Belegarde, then the N206 and the "D" roads to Gex where we picked up the N5 to cross the Jura mountains to Dijon and then took the N71 to Clerey which is just south of Troyes. Here we night stopped on Municipal Les Terres Rouges for 13.50 euros with electricity so I could watch the Manchester United verse AC Milan football match.
It was rather a tedious drive to Dijon, the road winding its way through hills and mountains. From Gex the road climbed steeply to the top of the Jura and it was a great shame the views were spoilt by the hazy air. They must be fabulous on a clear winters day. Lake Geneva was visible and you could just about make out it's famous fountain but the Alps beyond were hardly discernable. The ski resort at the top, where we stopped for lunch, looked so forlorn in the sunlight without the snow which clearly made it very popular in the winter months. The road winds its way less steeply, mostly downhill, nearly all the way to Dijon and thereafter the N71 crosses undulating arable countryside which, along with the patchwork of bright yellow fields of rape, reminded me of the Lincolnshire Wolds. The source of the Seine is here and it accompanies the route for much of the way with many of the names of the road side villages and towns ending in "sur Seine".

Days 35 and 36
From Troyes we took the "D" roads north to Sezane, Chateau Thierry, Soissons and St Quentin where we joined the A26 for a toll charge of 17.20 euros for the last 110 miles to Calais where we night stopped at Camping Buscarel in order to catch the morning ferry. The last two days of travel to Calais were the hottest of the trip with the thermometer recording 30C on both days. Since leaving Cambrils in Spain nearly 2 weeks ago we had encounted unbroken sunshine which lasted even to Dover but quickly disappeared as we drove along the M20 for home with the windscreen crack a half inch bigger but still intact.

In the absence of further advice work it in the opposite direction!

peedee

ps the French are busy re-number all the routes and many Routes National are now D roads. It would appear all they have done in renumbering an "N" road is stick a D9 or D8 in front of the original "N" number e.g. the N10 might be renumbered the D810 or D910. best work from town to town if in doubt.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This site ....
http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?lng=2

....will give you the raw figures if you select the "non-peage" setting.

What it can't do is tell you what the roads are like as peedee has done.

PS it can tell you exactly how much you saved. :wink:


----------

